#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Planos de 200, 300 e 400 megas pppoe com ccr 1036

## jasonlinux

Pessoal, alguém ai já conseguiu utilizar planos de 200, 300 e 400 megas utilizando pppoe com ccr 1036? Já fiz vários testes e não consigo passar dos 150 megas com pppoe no mikrotik.

----------


## rimaraujo

não funciona.. se verificar na hora que estiver fazendo testes de banda o processamento da RB topa a queues agacha ela.

----------


## brunocemeru

Aqui uso planos de 50Mb e estou com o pé atrás.
Como são poucos clientes que estão neste plano não estou dando muita importância,mas é algo que preciso resolver no futuro.
Alguém sugere outra caixa da linha Mikrotik para atender planos maiores?

----------


## rimaraujo

se for PPPoE não adianta colocar nenhuma caixa MK. em tráfego altos, a queues enche o processamento da RB.

----------


## brunocemeru

Que M...
Nem usando o Mikrotik em PC server ?

----------


## rimaraujo

não sei se surgirá um efeito positivo. sem contar o custo de se manter uma máquina ligada, HD trabalhando 24 horas, licença, consumo energético, sistema de resfriamento, e o problema depois se da no gerenciamento de processo do software Mikrotik. na versão 7.0 dizem que irá corrigir.

----------


## raumaster

Acho que só usando outros métodos de autenticação, tem o IPOE, mas Mikrotik parece que não faz IPOE...

----------


## lourencofilho

Boa noite a todos. Acompanho no fórum a um bom tempo, e essa é a primeira vez que participo como membro. quero antes de tudo dizer que é um prazer poder participar e de alguma forma colaborar com esta grande família que é o under-linux. Quanto ao tópico; Eu já tive diversos problemas de performance com mikrotik, alguns devido a bugs, como por exemplo: o bug onde processamento fica extremamente elevado com uma baixa quantidade de pacotes. Que acredito ser o caso do nosso amigo, pois a banda passante, nada mais é do que a soma dos pacotes daquela interface. Acreditem isso acontece no mikrotik. Mas calma! Tem como evitar esse bug. Muitos técnicos sofrem desse mal e não sabem. Vou fazer um vídeo no inicio dessa semana e colocar no meu canal do youtube demonstrando como ocorre esse bug e como evitá-lo. Assim o amigo poderá ver, e tirar suas próprias conclusões. Eu acho que eu posso produzir o vídeo e postar aqui no fórum. Não tenho certeza. Se alguém souber por favor me avise. Um forte abraço a todos, fiquem com Deus.

----------


## rimaraujo

a única forma que conheço de abaixar processamento é utilizando o fasttrack porém o NAT terá problemas se estiver configurado no roteador. mas com certeza será muito útil se você conhece outra forma de resolver isso. tenha certeza que eu é muitas pessoas que aqui frequentam gostariam muito de aprender.
manda ver aí irmão, produza o vídeo e poste aqui para nós.

----------


## jasonlinux

Aqui já usamos fasttrack , o processamento da ccr fica na casa dos 10%, mas não passa banda maior que 150 megas quando utilizamos pppoe.

----------


## netuai

Pessoal, vendo na fibra aqui planos de até 300mb, em meu caso tem passado de forma satisfatória, porem não fui eu quem configurou, tenho um técnico por conta disto, o Gustavo da empesa Elevate, ele fez tudo pra mim, fato de destaque, nosso firewall fica separado do PPPOE. cada serviço roda em uma caixa

----------


## jasonlinux

Voçe está usando ccr no concentrador ?

----------


## TsouzaR

> a única forma que conheço de abaixar processamento é utilizando o fasttrack porém o NAT terá problemas se estiver configurado no roteador. mas com certeza será muito útil se você conhece outra forma de resolver isso. tenha certeza que eu é muitas pessoas que aqui frequentam gostariam muito de aprender.
> manda ver aí irmão, produza o vídeo e poste aqui para nós.


O fasttrack pula os queues também...


Pode não ser a única, mas ao menos uma solução é clara: não usar PPPoE.

----------


## netuai

> Voçe está usando ccr no concentrador ?


uso uma 1036

----------


## FMANDU

> O fasttrack pula os queues também...
> 
> 
> Pode não ser a única, mas ao menos uma solução é clara: não usar PPPoE.


O que estão usando agora para entregar planos de 200M pra cima?

----------


## MichelGoulart

Boa noite amigos.
Tbem estou com a mesma dúvida do amigo.
Qual seria o melhor método de autenticação para os senários atuais de FTTH.
Ainda mais via radius.

----------


## raumaster

Ouço falar do IPOE, mas não sei quase nada sobre o assunto, so sei que parece que ainda não rola com Mikrotik. Se alguém quiser dar mais detalhes, agradecemos!

----------


## grotondo

Ja vi com IPOE

Mas aqui consigo 500Mb com uma 1009 atras. FTTH furukawa

----------


## FMANDU

> Ja vi com IPOE
> 
> Mas aqui consigo 500Mb com uma 1009 atras. FTTH furukawa


Qual o trafego total nessa CCr e quantos sessões ppoe ativas?

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Pessoal, vendo na fibra aqui planos de até 300mb, em meu caso tem passado de forma satisfatória, porem não fui eu quem configurou, tenho um técnico por conta disto, o Gustavo da empesa Elevate, ele fez tudo pra mim, fato de destaque, nosso firewall fica separado do PPPOE. cada serviço roda em uma caixa


Você é um de Campinas?

----------


## jasonlinux

> Pessoal, alguém ai já conseguiu utilizar planos de 200, 300 e 400 megas utilizando pppoe com ccr 1036? Já fiz vários testes e não consigo passar dos 150 megas com pppoe no mikrotik.


Pessoal, o problema aqui no meu caso foi a maquina que estavamos realizando os testes, mudamos para uma maquina melhor e estamos conseguindo passar mais de 400 megas com pppoe.

----------


## FernandoB

@*jasonlinux* ta na hora de deixar sua CCR só pra backup e colocar um hardware mais robusto, eu atendo vários clientes que usam a solução de MikroTik CHR, deixa qualquer CCR passando vergonha. Alem de outras vantagens de englobar os sistemas virtualmente.

Custo com energia é "MITO".

Se quiser mais informações whats 65 99694-8460

----------


## grotondo

> Qual o trafego total nessa CCr e quantos sessões ppoe ativas?



400mb +/- 110 clientes. CPU em 30 a 40 %

----------


## ricardoporto

> @*jasonlinux* ta na hora de deixar sua CCR só pra backup e colocar um hardware mais robusto, eu atendo vários clientes que usam a solução de MikroTik CHR, deixa qualquer CCR passando vergonha. Alem de outras vantagens de englobar os sistemas virtualmente.
> 
> Custo com energia é "MITO".
> 
> Se quiser mais informações whats 65 99694-8460




Pelo pouco que pesquisei aqui vale muito a pena usar o Router os virualizado, pois ele usa o processaodor da maquina por exemplo se for um I7 imagina se nao fica bom, mas para pequenas empresas ou quem esta começando nao precisa, acredito eu

----------


## regin

A questão não é o hardware, até em outros fabricantes essa quantidade de banda em cima do pppoe dará problema

----------


## avatar52

A questão é o hardware sim, meu concentrador PPPoE (BNG) é um Juniper MX204 e ofereço planos de 300Mbps sem ter problemas (minha interface de uplink é em 40G).

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> A questão é o hardware sim, meu concentrador PPPoE (BNG) é um Juniper MX204 e ofereço planos de 300Mbps sem ter problemas (minha interface de uplink é em 40G).


Da para usar Radius nessa caixa da Juníper?

----------


## avatar52

Com certeza, Marcelo.

Eu uso o Radius do MkSolutions, funciona perfeitamente com minhas policies dinâmicas.

Veja só um exemplo de um cliente meu conectado.



```
Type: PPPoE
User Name: ivanbarbosa
IP Address: 177.55.1xx.20
IP Netmask: 255.255.255.255
Primary DNS Address: 177.66.xxx.214
Secondary DNS Address: 177.66.xxx.102
IPv6 Prefix: 2804:xxx:4040:8000::/56
IPv6 User Prefix: 2804:xxx:4060:2a0::/64
Logical System: default
Routing Instance: default
Interface: pp0.3221311811
Interface type: Dynamic
Underlying Interface: xe-0/1/0.1301
Dynamic Profile Name: PPPOE-MAINPROFILE
Dynamic Profile Version: 4
MAC Address: 70:4f:57:56:ce:27
State: Active
Radius Accounting ID: 113826
Session ID: 113826
PFE Flow ID: 129251
VLAN Id: 1301
Agent Circuit ID: xe-0/1/0.1301:1301
Agent Remote ID: X0/0/44 - HS6720
Login Time: 2019-10-13 19:59:45 UTC
Service Sessions: 1
IP Address Pool: pool-pppoe
IPv6 Address Pool: V6-WAN
IPv6 Framed Interface Id: 7444:51b8:bc21:4e6d
Accounting interval: 900
Dynamic configuration:
  junos-ipv6-ndra-prefix: 2804:xxx:4060:2a0::/64
 
   Service Session ID: 113827
   Service Session Name: PPPoE-DUAL-BW
   Service Session Version: 2
   State: Active
   Family: inet, inet6
   IPv4 Input Filter Name: FILTER-V4-IN_UID1513-pp0.3221311811-in
   IPv4 Output Filter Name: FILTER-V4-OUT_UID1515-pp0.3221311811-out
   IPv6 Input Filter Name: FILTER-V6-IN_UID1516-pp0.3221311811-in
   IPv6 Output Filter Name: FILTER-V6-OUT_UID1517-pp0.3221311811-out
   Service Activation time: 2019-10-13 19:59:46 UTC
   Dynamic configuration:
     BANDWIDTH-IN: 28M
     BANDWIDTH-OUT: 55M
     BURST-IN: 2m
     BURST-OUT: 2m
     FILTER-V4-IN: FILTER-V4-IN_UID1513
     FILTER-V4-OUT: FILTER-V4-OUT_UID1515
     FILTER-V6-IN: FILTER-V6-IN_UID1516
     FILTER-V6-OUT: FILTER-V6-OUT_UID1517
     POLICER-IN: POLICER-IN_UID1512
     POLICER-OUT: POLICER-OUT_UID1514
```

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Com certeza, Marcelo.
> 
> Eu uso o Radius do MkSolutions, funciona perfeitamente com minhas policies dinâmicas.
> 
> Veja só um exemplo de um cliente meu conectado.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Parabéns amigo, eu achava que tinha que ter outra solução para Cisco ou Juníper. Parabéns

----------


## brunocemeru

Então Srs.
Estou acompanhando esta discussão.
Meu cenário é parecido ,por acredito não haver necessidade de abrir um novo tópico.
Queria entregar planos de 100Mb.
Possuo rb1036 recebendo bgp e 4 rb1036 fazendo concentrador PPPoE.
Destes concentradores 1 está com 1300 clientes conectados.
Gostaria de saber se possível continuar assim ou seria melhor migrar para uma outra plataforma.
Estou pensando em usar 2 Huawei ne20.Um para bgp e outro para concentrador geral,ou seja, eliminar os outros clncentradores.Assim estaria com estabilidade e não precisaria pensar em mudar nada durante bom tempo.
Contudo o custo é elevado e tenho quase certeza que estes equipamentos ficariam subutilizados.E tenho pouco domínio em Huawei,no Mikrotik sei mexer.
Em meu cenário que vcs acham que seria melhor usar ?
Permanecer no MK ou migrar para outra plataforma?

----------


## gu4rd1an

> Boa noite a todos. Acompanho no fórum a um bom tempo, e essa é a primeira vez que participo como membro. quero antes de tudo dizer que é um prazer poder participar e de alguma forma colaborar com esta grande família que é o under-linux. Quanto ao tópico; Eu já tive diversos problemas de performance com mikrotik, alguns devido a bugs, como por exemplo: o bug onde processamento fica extremamente elevado com uma baixa quantidade de pacotes. Que acredito ser o caso do nosso amigo, pois a banda passante, nada mais é do que a soma dos pacotes daquela interface. Acreditem isso acontece no mikrotik. Mas calma! Tem como evitar esse bug. Muitos técnicos sofrem desse mal e não sabem. Vou fazer um vídeo no inicio dessa semana e colocar no meu canal do youtube demonstrando como ocorre esse bug e como evitá-lo. Assim o amigo poderá ver, e tirar suas próprias conclusões. Eu acho que eu posso produzir o vídeo e postar aqui no fórum. Não tenho certeza. Se alguém souber por favor me avise. Um forte abraço a todos, fiquem com Deus.


Fez o video ? se sim, compartilha ai o link

----------


## victoraristides

Fala pessoal estou com um problema parecido aqui eu uso uma onu 2 flex , porta giga no notebook ela bate 980 megas de download 

saindo dela vai um cabo (que eu uso para teste no note) direto pra uma olt da vsol 1600dmini

e quando eu faço o teste nela com um cabo drop em uma ont no wifi não passa de 300 megas , e quando ligo a mesma ont direto na onu 2 flex ela consegue 480 megas no wifi em média , variando entre 530 550 500, 

uso mikrotik on em CHR para autenticar o pppoes da radius do mk- auth 
alguém já conseguiu uma solução? eu queria ofertar planos de 500 megas !

----------


## GivigiRJ

Boa noite, meu amigo, verifique as suas configurações, pois possuo CCR 1036 como concetrador pppoe e tenho cliente com planos de 100,200,300 e 400 mega e minha CCR não passa de 13% de CPU.

----------

